# Newby Problems installing FreeBSD first time



## wonko73 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi there, 

I'm going to try out FreeBSD 10 first time and got some problems installing it under Parallels desktop. The system itself installs quite fine, but I don't get GNOME or Xfce to work. Is there any installation guide written for newbies that shows me how to install FreeBSD with GUI in an easy way? I loaded and installed Xorg and GNOME / Xfce, but there is still no GUI.

Thanks for your help, 
Wonko


----------



## SirDice (Jan 28, 2014)

wonko73 said:
			
		

> Is there any installation guide written for newbies that shows me how to install FreeBSD with GUI in an easy way?


Try PC-BSD to get your feet wet first. You can accomplish the same thing with FreeBSD but it will take a lot of work.

As for an installation guide, read the handbook.


----------

